# Coach K: "He defines leadership by example"



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> Asked if a player had emerged as "the natural leader" of the eclectic group, the Duke coach last week singled out the Heat guard, as he concluded the first session of national team training.
> 
> *"If there's one guy who everyone looks up to, because of his most recent accomplishment, it's Dwyane Wade,"* Krzyzewski said.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-ira30jul30,0,5166157.column

Thoughts on D. Wade possibly being named Captain?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

he should be after his NBA playoff run.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Thoughts on D. Wade possibly being ...m. He's been known to have 4 captains before.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That Lebron guy might make a good captain too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's a pretty cool article regarding Lebron, Carmelo and Dwyane being the leaders of the team



> The banter between the players continued for another 10 minutes, ranging from plans after practice ("I might go to the spa," said Wade. "Maybe get a massage") to career plans if they weren't playing in the NBA ("I could play in the NFL," said James. "I'd be a pretty good receiver."). The one constant throughout the shootaround was that James, Wade and Anthony are the heart of Team USA. There might not be any official leaders or captains on the squad, but there's no question that the Class of 2003 runs this party
> 
> "The guys look up to LeBron, Dwyane and Carmelo," said coach Mike Kryzewski. "They are three established guys in the league and those are the three initially that set the tone because they've worked hard everyday."


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20.../02/on.the.scene/index.html?section=si_latest


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, Kirk is part of the ruling class! VIVA LA 2003!


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

sloth said:


> Yes, Kirk is part of the ruling class! VIVA LA 2003!


Too bad he's that nerd type no one cares about or talks to.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

I was kinda hoping Arenas would start over Wade but if Wade is playing well, then good for him. Arenas should still start over Paul.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^absolutely not. according to reports, paul has been on of the best there. plus he's a true pg, at least as it gets for this team.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> That Lebron guy might make a good captain too.


Yeah, I think Wade and Bron should be Co-Captains.


----------

